
Programming Books You Wish You Read Earlier - majikarp
https://medium.com/p/programming-books-you-wish-you-read-earlier-1066ce29cd9d
======
ColinWright
For those who are interested (and clearly there are quite a few of you who
are) here are two previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19271766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19271766)
(39 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19225964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19225964)
(also 39 comments)

The reason I know there are people interested is because there are several
earlier submissions without discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19254020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19254020)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19243967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19243967)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19225658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19225658)

~~~
michaelt
Given that there are five submissions by the same user, I think your finding
that people are interested because there are several submissions is
unwarranted.

------
Err_Eek
Pet peeve of mine: people who recommend textbooks they haven't _fully_ went
through.

Going through Aho's Compilers and Norvig's AI takes at least one year
(assuming you have a day job).

And since the author of the blog post obviously didn't read the books, he
doesn't provide any pros and cons to spending that amount of time into any of
them.

------
glangdale
This feels terribly generic - a bunch of top-sellers, with helpful blurbs that
could come off the back of the books (nothing about any of the descriptions
gives the impression that the person has, say, _read_ any of the books) and
equally helpful Amazon affiliate links.

The only surprise was AI for Games, which I own, but do have some trouble
believing is very current a full decade after it was published.

------
adds68
Ah look! Another generic Medium post of a list of programming books that come
up first on Amazon's search list. Why do these people get attention?

------
jansan
"inside Windows File Formats" (ISBN 0-672-30338-8)

It's from 1993, I read it in 1998, but I wish I had read it in 1995.

I guarantee, if you read it now, you will wish you had read it at least 20
years ago.

Also, any Adobe Flash related books that you may have read in the last few
years.

------
jb3689
How many times does this need to get reposted?

~~~
m_ransing
I think this is the 3rd time I am seeing this on HN.

------
Geee
I guess these posts generate a decent amount of revenue through the referral
links.

------
robjan
This is basically the course texts of the first year of any BSc in CompSci

